# Help!!! Cheap or free campsites needed!



## catfishingsoutherngirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Please help me find the cheapest, free would be even better, places to camp or places to rent in Georgia. Long term camping maybe.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 27, 2012)

There is folks that homestead on USFS lands. They will move in for a few months then move somewhere else and set back up. There was one feller that had runnin' water piped out of the creek into his camp complete with a sink !!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

catfishingsoutherngirl said:


> Please help me find the cheapest, free would be even better, places to camp or places to rent in Georgia. Long term camping maybe.



It depends on how many "creature comforts" you require,madam.

There _was_ a free campground on West Point Lake [Ringer] but they turned it into a "day use" area because there was too much of the criminal type living there.I guess the county mounties got tired of being called out there.


----------



## Tvveedie (Mar 28, 2012)

USFS allow up to 2 weeks at a time.  No fee.  Just have to move to another site if the authorities enforce that.  Bussey Point on Clark's Hill is 6 bucks per and has an outhouse and country store up the road.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 28, 2012)

Tvveedie said:


> USFS allow up to 2 weeks at a time.  No fee.  Just have to move to another site if the authorities enforce that.  Bussey Point on Clark's Hill is 6 bucks per and has an outhouse and country store up the road.


 They don't in these parts. Of course they are "under new management" here, so that may change. Your right about moving, and it is suppose to be a certain distance, not just across the road.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 4, 2012)

Ahhhhhh......I miss the gypsy life sometimes!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 4, 2012)

I seen a Gal camped on Dawson Forest last week in a Minni van. She's gone now. I never did see a man there. I went by 3 or 4 times


----------



## General P (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd second the Chattahoochee National Forrest.  Just drive around in it and you will come by camp sites.  I've seen many.  There is on in route to suches GA that I drive by on my way to a family farm that is always occupied by the same folks and has been for years.  I don't think they enforce it in some places at least.  That Forrest is a big place you could get lost in there if you wanted to.


----------

